# Ragged out steering joint



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Can anyone shine some light on how the rag joints come out of the steering column? Working on one that is aged and painted over enough that it seems immoveable. Taking the two bolts out was easy enough, but how do the riveted stud come out? The 12 point lockbolt looks to be nearly rounded off, also adding to the adventure.

Mike


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need to replace the whole rag joint. Don't worry about it coming apart. Loosen the 12 point bolt at the steering column end, and see if you can wedge a slot-type screwdriver in the joint's seam to open it up so you can slide/pry it off. WD 40 helps, too. The new joint will go on without much problem. Some of the afterwarket ones (Like the one in my '67) bolt together, which helps make the install easier. Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I tried the rebuild kit for my 66 and had the same problems you are having, after fighting with it for several hours I ordered a new one from Year One.


----------

